
How a micro-optimisation in the .NET compiler broke our web app - GordonS
https://medium.com/spektrix-engineering/how-a-micro-optimisation-in-the-net-compiler-broke-our-web-application-at-runtime-7f418e5ded90
======
slededit
Its a lesson everyone needs to learn at some point: Save code should always be
explicit. Yes its annoying, and yes you have to manually update it. But unlike
all of your other data structures - durable data doesn't just get blown away
on a reboot. Serializing classes is the modern equivalent of just memcpying
your data structures to a file.

Saving to a database is no different than saving to a file. Its just a
different storage engine.

